# Problem with our King Ashley pellet stove - fan won't come on



## Eric Wenc (Oct 22, 2013)

Need some help as it is supposed to start snowing tonight !! UUGGH!  Stove ignites, pellets drop, and the fan inside the stove to stoke the flame comes on - however the fan that distributes the heat to the room is not turning on.  When I run diagnostic test on the fan it works fine but something that tells the fan the internal temperature is warm enough isn't working.  Would it be the thermistor?  Someone had said maybe a snap disc but don't see that as a part in the schematic for this stove.


----------



## imacman (Oct 22, 2013)

It looks like on the bottom of your control board that there's a temp probe that connects to the exhaust system.....that sends temps to the control board to tell it when to turn the conv. fan on.

Sounds like proof of fire temp sender is not seeing proper temp.  When was the last time the stove was COMPLETELY cleaned?  And that means taking it apart, removing blowers, blowing compressed air through all the ash traps and hidden areas, etc, etc, etc.

A buildup of ash can insulate the POF temp probe from seeing correct temps.


----------



## Eric Wenc (Oct 22, 2013)

imacman said:


> It looks like on the bottom of your control board that there's a temp probe that connects to the exhaust system.....that sends temps to the control board to tell it when to turn the conv. fan on.
> 
> Sounds like proof of fire temp sender is not seeing proper temp.  When was the last time the stove was COMPLETELY cleaned?  And that means taking it apart, removing blowers, blowing compressed air through all the ash traps and hidden areas, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> A buildup of ash can insulate the POF temp probe from seeing correct temps.



It was just professionally cleaned 2 weeks ago - the whole system.  So it must be the thermitor then - when I get home from work I am going to check it to make sure it is plugged in and didn't get bumped or loosened when it was being cleaned.  Just didn't want to spend $100 on a part with shipping if that wasn't the part I needed.  Thank you!


----------



## imacman (Oct 22, 2013)

Eric Wenc said:


> It was just professionally cleaned 2 weeks ago - the whole system......


Did you observe the person who cleaned it do the items I mentioned above?  If not, the stove could still be VERY dirty inside.


----------



## Eric Wenc (Oct 22, 2013)

imacman said:


> Did you observe the person who cleaned it do the items I mentioned above?  If not, the stove could still be VERY dirty inside.


I was in the room when he did it but didn't really inspect what he was doing - I did just speak with him and he said he did clean all of that out.  We have 2 of these stoves - have had them as our primary heat source for about 2 years now.  Definitely would probably go with a better unit next time around but trying to keep these running.


----------

